# Short shifter install.



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got a Fidanze short shifter and I took the boot off getting ready to install it today. But it is almost impossible to take the shift plate apart. Whenever I reach down with the wrench to get the bolt that holds the washers in the old shifter, it either slips or tries to strip the nut. Any tricks that anyone has for me?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

socket with an extension. dont forget the nut/bolt (i cant remember which it is) underneath the vehicle also.


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't fit the socket wrench underneath the bushing though


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i cant remember exactly what the spot looks like - i did this like 3 years ago...
do you have a small wrench?
maybe thats what i used...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

do you see it on here?


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah, I think its the nut that holds the o-ring in, I also couldn't get the control lever socket off, I don't think there is a wrench for that.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you have to get at the control lever socket from underneath i think... damn, if it wasnt so cold outside, id go check it for you.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as a matter of fact, yes, you do have to get to it from underneath. see how it connects onto the brace?


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping that was the case, cool, it should be easier now. Also, do I have to take apare the transaxle brace?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no, you should just be able to move it out of the way. youll have to remove the catalytic converter shield too.


----------

